# New Jersey Courses



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Mind as well start one for my state eh?
But i dont think its really big on golf..havent been seeing much


----------



## Mea92 (May 19, 2006)

Well, here is a pretty comprehensive list of them, broken down by county -- http://www.new-jersey.com/col/golf/

I have only golfed in state at the Cranbury Golf Course and the one off 130 north of burlington whose name I forget right now - Sharon Road.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Ooh lala, you live in new jersey? Finally, a fellow jersey native.


----------



## sang337 (May 23, 2006)

i've played at cranbury as well

if you live in northern jersey, you should try ballyowen, wild turkey, crystal springs, great gorge or black bear.

if you live near atlantic city.. i've played at blue heron pines and going to the seaview marriot in a couple weeks.


----------



## Vision.Pro (Apr 22, 2006)

well i'm in South Jersey, around philly, so i play at Pennsauken, Pitman, Westwood, Wedgewood, and Riverwinds for the most part


----------



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

Crystal Springs and Black Bear I really wanted to play they are suppose to be challenging but since I am leaving the country soon dont think I will ever get that chance... I like wild turkey
There is one that we played a few times the name escapes me but its nice...


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Does anyone know of a place in central jersey for a first timer??? Maybe an easy pitch and putt course, or a driving range that has a green or two for practicing putting????


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

how are the courses over in jersey


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

sang337 said:


> i've played at cranbury as well
> 
> if you live in northern jersey, you should try ballyowen, wild turkey, crystal springs, great gorge or black bear.
> 
> if you live near atlantic city.. i've played at blue heron pines and going to the seaview marriot in a couple weeks.


Yeah I played Seaview Marriot last year (Bay course). Those black flies bit me to pieces. Ever wonder what those large netted black boxes are for? They are fly traps.

I didn't play the woods course.

I really enjoyed the Morris County courses. Flanders is nice but Fiddler's Elbow took the cake.

I played at Ridgewood CC in Paramus area... also a beautiful old style course.

The most fun is the Arizona courses.


----------



## USGA7HCP (Sep 20, 2006)

*South Jersey and Atlantic City area Golf Courses*

:thumbsup: *I'm a golf nut, I love playing competitive golf or smoking a cigar and drinking a few cocktails on the course. Either way, I love the game.*

I live near Atlantic City and have played just about every course in South Jersey. I really believe that our area has some of the best courses in New Jersey, in fact, a few are highly rated by Golf Digests "Places to Play".

Here's my List of golf courses in the order in which I appreciate them.

1. *Galloway National *- Galloway, NJ > Private
2. *Ballamor* - Egg Harbor Township, NJ > Private Course 
3. *Hidden Creek *- Egg Harbor Township, NJ > Private
-------------------------------------------------------
4. *Pine Hill Country Club* - Pine Hill, NJ > across from Pine Valley (Awesome)
5. *Twisted Dune Golf Club *- EHT, NJ > Scottish links style course (Big Mounds)
6. *ShoreGate Golf Club *- Ocean View, NJ > High level of difficulty
7. *Blue Heron East Course *- Cologne, NJ > US Amateur Public Links was there
8. *Atlantic City Country Club *- Northfield, NJ > Now public, ton's of history
8.5 - *Scotland Run Golf Club *- Williams Town, NJ > Highly rated
9. *Seaview Marriott Bay Course *- Absecon, NJ > Home of the ShopRite LPGA
9.5 - *Sea Oaks Country Club *- Little Egg Harbor, NJ > Awesome
10. *Harbor Pines Golf* - EHT, NJ > Always in good condition
11. *Sand Barrens Golf Club* - Swainton, NJ > 27 holes, big greens
12. *Blue Heron Pines West Course* - Cologne, NJ > Fun (watch out for #14)
13. *Stone Harbor Country Club* - Private > Nice, but too hard
14. *Links at Brigantine Beach* - Brigantine, NJ > Like playing in Ireland
15. *Seaview Marriott Pines Course* - Absecon, NJ > Long and tight
16. *Vineyards Golf @ Renault Winery* - Galloway, NJ > NEW, Fun!
16.5 - *Greate Bay Country Club* - Somers Point, NJ > Private (New Owners)
17. *Mays Landing Country Club* - Mays Landing, NJ > Tree Lined Fairways
18. *White Oaks Country Club* - Franklin Township, NJ > #1 rated cart girls!
19. *Wildwood Country Club* - Cape May Court House, NJ > Private
20. *Cape May National Golf* - Cape May Court House, NJ > some tricky holes 
21. *Avalon Country Club* - Cape May Court House, NJ > Even shorter now!
22. *Linwood Country Club *- Linwood, NJ > Good socially, course = ?

(I may have missed a few) If anyone has any questions about these courses or any other course in South Jersey, I'll be happy to give my opinion. On my way to the practice area now! :thumbsup: 

JJ
Atlantic City Golf Course Reviews
Atlantic City Golf Vacation Packages


----------



## duffer79 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ballyowen is definately my favorite in Jersey. Another good course (but private) is Fiddler's Elbow Country Club.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

My brother played Fiddler's Elbow. He loved it. I thought it was semi-private?

I played Crystal Springs in a corporate outing. I guess it's no comparison to Ballyowen.


----------



## duffer79 (Oct 3, 2006)

I think Fiddlers Elbow only has corporate memberships. The way I understand it companies pay membership fees for employees? I went with a member, but would love to go again with others. So I would love it if someone could post if they know that its open to guests...


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I read some guy played every public course in NJ this summer. Something like 250+ courses.
He rated Ballyowen #1. Fildler's Elbow was in the top 10.

Hendricks Field was in the bottom 10. Go figure!


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

a good public course by me is bunker hill. regulation 18 hole and is very well maintained.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

I grew up between S. Jersey and Philly, and as far as Jersey courses go, you absolutely can not beat the Sand Barrens. Amazing course....

Cape May National is up on my list of favorites as well, for sure.


----------



## jho786 (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow I definately am going to play Wild Turkey...I played Pine Barrens back in September and loved it but it was expensive and now its a fully private course..I cant belive that all 6 of those courses in Crystal Springs are public and the green fees are a great value.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Ridgewood is top notch. My favorite is the Forest Course at Fiddler's Elbow. Spectacular place to play.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Fiddler's is a corporate membership only. However, what some guys do is ban together, create company and join that way. In doing so, they get a great price per person per year and have access to the three courses and club house.


----------

